# Which is better - fifa 14 or pes 2014 for PSP



## srkmish (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am having an itch to dive back into fifa gameplay. Last i played fifa 09 and pes 08 i think and enjoyed it.

Which would be the better of the 2 in terms of gameplay , skills improvement. Basically i want something which i can enjoy from the word go and also must have plenty of depth in mastering all the skills and moves.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 5, 2014)

Look i have not played on PSP, and i am telling you in general terms.

I loved Fifa till Fifa 12, after that i got my first copy of PES. ( PES 13 i guess ) and i really liked the gameplay. Way better than of Fifa.

If you want better gameplay but at the cost of graphics and polishing, go for PES, but if you want all nice graphics, well polished, officially licensed play of football go for Fifa on the cost of players running faster than cheetah even in normal sprint


----------

